# Site General > Pet Related Laws & Legislation >  IMPORTANT! Please sign this petition

## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Please go to this site and sign this petition for the sake of our pets. All signatures will be sent to local senators. This was made after a horrible petition was started by a woman claiming terrible and disgusting things about snakes and their owners. She said in other words, that snake owners are basically sexual deviants who like to masturbate to their snakes eating furry pets. As well as completely botching the "facts" of local news stories on snakes.

It take a couple minutes to sign up and sign the petition. Then please follow the second link on here to the profile of the author of the horrible petition. Please report her petition as containing false and unsuitable information and ask for its removal by the site. You can also message her if you like but I ask that any messages to that author be polite. Do not turn us into the monsters she is making us out to be. Thanks for taking action once again!

Pass this to everyone on your myspace, facebook, and any other forum you may belong to. We need to out-voice these people. We are running out of time to make an impact..

~~Petition to sign!
http://www.change.org/petitions/view..._save_our_pets

~Horrible petition created to spread lies and propaganda.
http://www.change.org/petitions/view...ronment_safety

~Link to that authors profile page on change.org.
http://www.change.org/profile/view/131022

----------


## Raptor

It's actually a guy who started it, which makes me wonder even more about him

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

If you are on myspace you can take my blog to pass around if you like...


http://blogs.myspace.com/index.cfm?f...&bID=534631323

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Oh really? oh crap.. I'll change my blog then..

Edit.. Ok its fixed!!

----------


## kb1290

Signed! They have some pretty outlandish claims. I don't know of a single person that masturbates to their snakes eatting, who comes up with this garbage.

----------

Emaris (05-25-2010),Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## 771subliminal

:Salute: SIGNED :Salute:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Ok its posted everywhere. I edited everything to say someone, person, etc.. It no longer states anything about a woman. I honestly thought I saw someone post in the other thread that it was a woman. You are right.. It is more disturbing if it is a man.. Its like I said earlier.. The person who comes up with accusations like those is usually the person who is harboring those thoughts. Sick people..

----------


## tjm

I signed.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## PurplePython

I signed

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

:Salute:  Signed, comment left on his profile, and reported...  :Salute: 

The bad thing is the Target List for that petition is The President of the United States and Congress. Every time someone signs that petition, a letter is sent out confirming their ignorance and prejudice... :Weirdface:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Yes and I noticed that too. The president would most like ignore it due to the things being said. Besides, the senate has more control over this matter so my petition will have more impact  :Smile:

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

sig #13  :Very Happy:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I have left 2 comments on that person page about that horrid petition. I have reported the petition itself to be removed. I hope everyone is doing the same things and passing all this info on. That petition has 260 signatures. We need to way surpass that to show this sicko that we actually care.

----------


## CeLLLLL

" adopting dogs and cats to feed their snakes" .. wow haha 

signed

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## johnsonw84

signed

----------


## Brunoheart

Okay, I signed, but how do I send the letter to my Senator, etc?  Thanks in advance

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## musicalKeyes

Signed, commented, reported.... I'll send the link to everyone I know.  :Good Job:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## musicalKeyes

Well, it looks like whoever this person his, they deleted all the negative comments from their wall. I guess I'll just have to comment again....

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## 82shovel

You also gotta consider the source. Go to the link that they posted and look at the stories on that site. Its about as accurate as the Weekly World News or Michael Moore... :Rolleyes2:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## straydog1980

Signed and reported!  That's absurd

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Christine

signed!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

signed and posted on facebook!!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

also posting on MVF, i herp, and arachnoboards.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Sariel

Signed, reported her twice and Im putting back up comments on the dudes page since apparently he cant handle people bringing the facts to his door. Dont start a war if you arent prepared to back it up. IMHO. 

 I also posted the link on facebook, and more places to come as I think of them.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Sariel

Update: L Swa has made their page private. Im assuming its of course because we have upset their soapbox with our facts. 
 Obviously they werent on the debate team.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010),_Lucas339_ (05-20-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

i saw that too.  you can also report the petition to help@change.org.  i have emailed them once already.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## j_h_smith

Done!

Jim Smith

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Signed and posted to facebook!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## CallmeUmaster

Anyone who would believe that childish post are easily manipulated and weekwilled people. Those claims arnt evin logical. Also, "technically" if you look it up cats kill and destroy more things on the planet than any other animal so if you look at it that way somone feeding there snake cats would be doing the world a favor. I wouldnt ever do it nor do i think somone else should feed there snakes cats or dogs, just saying. This sad sad little person just doesnt like snakes and he wants to get everyone with him. What are peoples problems? Were not all perfect and there is always a couple bad seeds but in general i just dont see a problem. Just another guy who has a fear of snakes and wants them gone and saddly people are so naive that they will believe any crap they read or hear and they will go along with it.
~SIGNED~

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Its looking good so far. 123 signatures. We are quickly catching up to that other bozo with the outrageous claims. Any signatures are automatically sent to your officials per the address you used when signing up. I think this letter is a nice change from the original ones we used in our campaigns before. This one is on a more personal note. USARK made comment recently about how the calls and letters stopped for a long time. Well now they are going strong again and the senators, house, and president are getting them now so everyone will know we are against this.

----------

_Sariel_ (05-20-2010)

----------


## joepythons

Signed  :Salute:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## WickedBalls

Signed  :Salute:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## bamagecko76

I signed! :Salute:  132

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Lucas339

just a bump and and a comment as i want to see that stupid petition dead!!  

that picture is of a burm eating a goat.  a common practice from what i am told.  and the picture of the person being eatten is a hoax.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Clear

Signed, just an idea someone should ask a question on yahoo answers, someone answer the petition and then everyone vote for it. Great way of getting extra views.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## MarkS

I signed it, but I really wish that Kevin would proof read a little better.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## MarkS

> I signed it, but I really wish that Kevin would proof read a little better.


Oops, sorry Monica.  Kevin McCurley also created a petition on this site which I can't find now, it was his spelling I was complaining about, not yours.  
 :Embarassed:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Jyson

Signed.  :Salute:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Oops, sorry Monica.  Kevin McCurley also created a petition on this site which I can't find now, it was his spelling I was complaining about, not yours.


lol I'm not the best speller so I would not be offended if it was me you were talking about  :ROFL:

----------


## Elise.m

Signed. I think that's one of the easiest petitions I've signed  :Smile:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## FatBoy

Petition is at 257...the goal is 1000!!  Keep spreading the word.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-20-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

This is awesome. My petition and Kevin McCurley's petition are #1 and #3 on the list of top petitions today. More sigs in one day than any other! Keep it and keep passing it around!

Both our petitions make different points and both will beneficial to the cause.

----------


## Vypyrz

Monica, have you posted this on the other forums like redtailboa.net, repticzone.com, reptilegeeks, Fauna, etc...

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Its on Fauna and myspace. I don't belong to any other forums so if you do, post it there if it has not already been done.

----------


## bamagecko76

I posted it on pangea, hope you don't mind. :Smile:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## FatBoy

I posted it on burmesepythonforums.com and plastered it ALL OVER Facebook!!  Up to 287 now  :Good Job:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

I just posted it up on RedTailBoa.net...

Has anybody got the link to Kevins petition?

----------


## Raptor

I love it. Other person's petition has been up since december and has 268. Ours hasn't been up for 24 hours and already has 316. Not only did I post on facebook, I posted on an animal forum I'm on.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Vypyrz

> Has anybody got the link to Kevins petition?


I found it... I had to reset my password in order to login...  :Mad:

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

Signed and posted to twitter and facebook. 

I also viewed some of the other top news on that site...what is this world coming to? ugh...

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Here is the link to Kevins petition..

http://animals.change.org/petitions/..._on_pet_snakes

----------


## cboocks

Signed, reported, posted on facebook.  Signing Kevin's now.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Sariel

Signed Kevins and Yours is up to 372 signatures  :Very Happy: . Passed L Swa's by a hundred. Now lets see if we can get the target thousand!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

400 signatures!  :Very Happy:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Stalker Jesus

Signed and posted so my 22 friends on facebook can sign too  :Wink: 
Saw this posted on craigslist too :o

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-21-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Personally.... I feel this is more important then the debate going on with the other thread. Sooo.. For our snakes sake.. BUMP!

----------


## Raptor

I'm on an art website (DeviantArt) and I posted the link to the petition in a reptile group I'm in. The group has about 320 members. Hopefully, some of them will sign. I also sent the link to the owners of two other reptile groups I'm in. Hopefully they will post what I sent them. It's an inernational website, but maybe some of the USA members will sign.

----------


## CeLLLLL

Love the progress watching it grow from just 16 or so signatures when I first signed it.

----------


## Repsrul

Signed  :Salute:  #489

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-22-2010)

----------


## Tochigi_R

Signed.  #497.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-22-2010)

----------


## modean02

Signed :Wag of the finger:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (05-22-2010)

----------


## Freddiesinmyseat

Came back and signed Kevin's as well

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-01-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Signatures are slowing down. 651 currently. Pass it on again so we can reach our goal!   :Smile:

----------


## Pip

Wow, how absurd. I could hardly read the idiocy that was the accusations towards snakes and their owners...

I signed!  :Smile:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-01-2010)

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Thanks! Were getting closer and each one of these goes to the named officials. Also dont forget to read the thread about "Public Comment" re-opening (posted by Jonathan Brady for USARK) to let them know one more time that we do not want these bills passed!

----------


## tjm

739 people signed. Just need 261 more.

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-01-2010)

----------


## krinklebearcat

Signed!

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-01-2010)

----------


## Amanda

signed, sent to family, and posted to facebook

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-02-2010)

----------


## Argentra

Signed...even though that letter MAY be a little too long and might not be read completely. The best thing to do in these situations is to get right to the point and emphasize it strongly.  :Smile:

----------

Foschi Exotic Serpents (06-02-2010)

----------


## Zenllama

Signed!!!! the crap i just read on that petition is rubish!!!!! It just goes to show you how far ignorance and a keyboard can go. 

 :Please: PRAY FOR OUR SNAKES!!!!! :Snake:

----------

